# What do you know about vintage Timex self winds?



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I've read a couple of threads about old Timex watches, and the "are they/aren't they" arguments. Yesterday my mom gave me some of my grandfather's things, and among them was this watch.



I'm going to say it's trad, so that's not the question.

Is this watch worth having someone clean up and maintain? Do they even need it? This watch has run about three to five minutes slow today, is that normal? Is there anything else noteworthy about these watches? I'm guessing from the design, it's from the 50s, which makes sense - he bought himself, my grandma, and my mom a few luxuries after he had been home from the war for 10 years or so and had time to build up a little cash.

This is a wonderful keepsake. I imagine him putting it on to go to church every week. I appreciate any information you can share.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've tried to keep 4 vintage timex watches running, including my own granpa's, and there's nothing that can be done within reason. Even a watch repair shop that probably could have done the refurb implied that they weren't interested in the business. So if 5 minutes slow is ok over the course of acceptable, enjoy it. Otherwise toss it in a drawer with your other keepsakes.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I can live with it just fine. Thanks for the info!


----------



## flinch (Sep 8, 2008)

If you keep it wound it may calm down in a week or so. Try to wind it the same time every day. It's nice to look at your wrist and see not only the time (more or less) but have past memories too.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

I would just wear it for special occasions. It won't matter that over the course of 6 hours it loses a minute. It can cost quite a lot to clean, lubricate and time a mechanical watch.


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

From my experience, the most challenging part to keeping a vintage watch running is finding parts.

A mechanical movement not only requires lubrication every 3-5 years, it also needs to have worn parts replaced. Many of the vintage watch manufacturers no longer provide parts for their older watches. They see less and less demand for them as the years go by and they would really like you to purchase one of their new models instead.

Even Rolex won't service watches much older than mid 1960's vintage. They just don't have (and won't manufacture) the parts.

A shame, really.

M


----------



## Chico (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I'm wearing a manual wind timex today and what I think I've learned about them is that they aren't really repairable. At least in the way that they are designed to wear out and not be fixable. Something about the pinlever movement instead of a jeweled movement. Maintenance info here:

https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Timex_movement_clean_and_lube

That said, all three of the manual wind timex's I've owned are off by a few minutes per day. That's part of it's "charm". It'll become your morning habit to reset it. And here's another tip. Since you find the "charm" of this watch is 3-5 min slow...set it 2-3 minutes ahead in the morning and it'll always be within 2-3 minutes acurate (at least till the next morning).


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I wound it and reset it at 10 this morning. It's now 6:07, and it's three minutes slow. I can live with that.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Any watch from any age can be repaired, particularly a good watch with a good movement. Unfortunately, Timex, though very good looking, was not made with a good movement. They are more or less unrepairable. I have accumulated many of them from flea markets and garage sales, and although they look beautiful (as the OP pic's shows), there is little you can do as a 'functional' watch. I wear them sometimes for the look, and long for one that still works. Rolex et al., the very well made ones, are unfortunately all priced way out of my league. Everybody seems to know what they're worth and they all sell in the hundreds no matter where you look.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It seems plausible, but is there actually any way to gut the original movement and replace it with something more reliable? I'm sure it would be cost prohibitive in general, but it sounds like a nice project for a watchmaker.


----------

